# Inactive 722 and EHD



## chickmag (Jun 12, 2006)

Couldn't find an answer to this one although I'm sure it's been asked before:

Can I buy a used 722 for our cottage and simply transport my EHD (normally connected to my active 722) between residences to watch recorded programs at the cottage? I don't want/need to use the 722 at the cottage to watch any live programming. (OTA coverage is fine.) I bought a Sling but it doesn't work well because the Internet connection is sporadic.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

The 722 would have to be connected to your account, thus connected to a dish and be able to connect to a satellite to verify your account. So, yes it could work, but not in the manner you are wanting it to.


----------



## chickmag (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah and connecting it to my account would break the terms of the agreement as I understand it, so that's a no-go.

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, there is 'a solution' - activate it at home, then take the 722 with you, perhaps calling CSR and informing you're travel in RV


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You can setup a snowbird account, which allows you to switch between your 2 locations as often as you like. You can take the receiver from 1 location to the other. Please let me know if you have questions. Thanks.



chickmag said:


> Yeah and connecting it to my account would break the terms of the agreement as I understand it, so that's a no-go.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## chickmag (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Ray:

Thanks for the post. It would be unwieldy to disconnect and reconnect the existing 722 every weekend. (Not gonna ask my wife to attempt that!) That's why I was hoping I could buy a used 722 and do it that way.

Thanks though,


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

man, are you reading all posts ? 



Spoiler



RV is your choice !


----------



## chickmag (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Paul:

Oh, now I understand! I have 3 x 211's and a 722 already on my account. Can an RV be added or does Dish still limit an account to 4 receivers?

Thanks,


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Leased equipment is limited to 6 tuners in any combination of receivers. You can have purchased receivers along with leased on an account. If you wanted to leave a purchased receiver at your cottage, you can activate/deactivate the receiver as needed with the Snowbird setup. Thanks.



chickmag said:


> Hi Paul:
> 
> Oh, now I understand! I have 3 x 211's and a 722 already on my account. Can an RV be added or does Dish still limit an account to 4 receivers?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## chickmag (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Ray:

So maybe we are getting somewhere then. So I purchase a 722, add it to may account and i) leave it always enabled at $7 per month, or ii) do the Snowbird thing... If I use the cottage every weekend, does it make any sense to activate/deactivate every weekend? That really wouldn't buy me anything, right? But if I leave it deactivated during winter, then I save the $7 per month?

Thanks again,


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The Snowbird account allows you to use your receivers at 2 different locations whenever you want. To setup the Snowbird account, you setup a DISH mover to install the dish at the second location. Once installed, you can move the receivers from one location to the other as often as needed.

A purchased receiver can be activated and deactivated any time you want. An additional 722 receiver is $17 per month, not $7. You cannot have the service working at both locations at the same time. Please let me know if you have further questions. Thanks.



chickmag said:


> Hi Ray:
> 
> So maybe we are getting somewhere then. So I purchase a 722, add it to may account and i) leave it always enabled at $7 per month, or ii) do the Snowbird thing... If I use the cottage every weekend, does it make any sense to activate/deactivate every weekend? That really wouldn't buy me anything, right? But if I leave it deactivated during winter, then I save the $7 per month?
> 
> Thanks again,


----------

